# Si ça plait, tant mieux ; sinon tant pis



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 
Sto litigando con una persona che non posso vedere nemmeno dipinta, e cerco di dirle in italiano : "Si ça plait tant mieux, sinon tant pis !"
Una prima idea di traduzione è : "Se piace bene, altrimenti pace !", ma non mi soddisfa tanto l'uso di "pace", sapendo che non vorrei neanche fare la pace con questa persona. 
Altra possibilità è : "Se piace bene, altrimenti peccato", ma peccato non mi va neanche perché "peccato" si tradurrebbe di più con "dommage !", e "dommage" dà maggior compassione alla persona (può anche essere usato in modo ironico), e siccome compassione per questa persona non ne ho (vorrei piuttosto abbassarla sotto terra...)
La migliore traduzione secondo me è : "Se piace bene, altrimenti peggio", ma qui bisognerebbe usare una pronome (te, me....) e la frase in francese non lo usa. 

Come uscire da questo pasticcio ? Alcune idee ? 



Grazie in anticipo


----------



## pennak

io direi: se ti sta bene ok/bene, se no tanto peggio per te

c'è una ripetizione di "bene" ma si usa anche di più che "ok"

un'altra alternativa, più forte (ma mi sembra che è proprio questo che tu volevi):

se ti sta bene, bene; se no fregati


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie mille per queste ottimissime idee, e così, potrò buttare in piena pera a questa personaccia tutto quello che la penso


----------



## Labulla

Io direi: "Se ti piace, bene; altrimenti, amen!"
E' molto usato e si collega in una certa misura al tuo "pace" iniziale... 
Oppure: "Se ti piace, bene; altrimenti, pazienza!"

Se però vuoi essere più aggressiva, "Se ti piace, bene; altrimenti, affari tuoi!"
O anche "Se ti piace, bene; altrimenti, arrangiati!"
Penso che _arrangiati_ sia più comunemente usato rispetto a _fregati_, che personalmente non ho mai sentito...

Un dubbio: "Si ça te plait"... il ça a cosa si riferisce? Non potrebbe essere tradotto con "se ti va bene?"

_Se ti va bene, tanto meglio; altrimenti, arrangiati!_


----------



## milanoinnevata

Le proposte sono già tutte ottime.
Volevo solo aggiungere che "tanto meglio" e "tanto peggio" si usano anche in italiano e sono gli esatti equivalenti di "tant mieux" e "tant pis".


----------



## Pohana

pennak said:


> se ti sta bene, bene; se no fregati


Et ouais, è propio così.


----------



## Joan bolets

Giulia2213 said:


> Ciao,
> Sto litigando con una persona che non posso vedere nemmeno dipinta,



_Ne pas pouvoir voir quelqu'un en  peinture_, si traduce come "_non potere vedere neanche da lontano, non potere sopportare, non potere soffrire_" Etc...)

vedere nuovo post: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7762418#post7762418


----------



## Topie

... un'ultima proposta (tardiva):

se ti sta bene, bene, altrimenti... *fa lo stesso!*

(un po' meno aggressivo di "fregati" e un po' più "aggressivo" di "pace" o "pazienza" mi pare)


----------



## Giulia2213

Joan bolets said:


> _Ne pas pouvoir voir quelqu'un en  peinture_, si traduce come "_non potere vedere neanche da lontano, non potere sopportare, non potere soffrire_" Etc...)
> 
> vedere nuovo post: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7762418#post7762418



Grazie infinite di questa informazione, che metto al caldo per una prossima volta


----------



## Joan bolets

Di niente....ma:



Giulia2213 said:


> Grazie infinite di questa informazione, che metto al caldo _che metto da parte, metto in cantina, riservo_ per una _la _prossima volta (_occasione_)



à la prochaine mon ami!


----------

